# Anubias and algae



## Maximumbob (7 Nov 2007)

I've been doing well recently as far as the whole planted tank thing is coming along.  My plants grow well, and I have a few (but no major) problems with algae.  But then again... who doesn't.

Whats bugging me at the minute is my anubia.  They are growing really well, but after a few weeks the leaves get covered in green spot algae.

Does anyone have any tips for combatting this?

My tap water has 5-10ppm of phosphate and my lighting period is 8 hours.  I suspect my CO2 (DIY) may be having an effect, but everything else is growing so well!  With the drop checker my levels are undulating between light green at lights on and dark green at lights off.


----------



## James Flexton (7 Nov 2007)

are they in direct light? i have always tried to shade mine as they also get spot algae on older leaves if out in the open so to speak.


----------



## nry (7 Nov 2007)

Any oto in there?  They keep my wide leafed plants very clean and tidy.


----------



## Maximumbob (7 Nov 2007)

Oen BN plec and an SAE.

I've tried in shade and out... both suffer the same


----------



## zig (7 Nov 2007)

Sounds like you need to dose phosphate believe it or not :? 

I hate it when you get it on ferns as well, at the rate mine grow (slow) its never welcome, but Anubias are a classic plant for getting GSA IME. Extra phosphate is the cure.


----------



## Ray (8 Nov 2007)

Excuse this newbie question, but how does extra phosphate stop GSA?


----------



## Tom (8 Nov 2007)

Its not the nutrients them selves (such as phosphate) that cause algae, but an inbalance of them. you could be fine on CO2, Light, Nitrate and Potassium and still have a Phosphate defficiency, causing algae.

Tom


----------



## Garuf (26 Nov 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but could it possibly be low iron? anubias should be dark green right? light green would suggest lack of iron for photosynthesis and give algae a head start growing on their leaves.


----------

